# Early County



## sowega hunter (Nov 24, 2007)

I been seeing a few deer in Early county the last couple of days. Killed a doe this morning, first one of the year. I saw a nice buck chasing 2 does when I was on the way to pick up the doe. Things are begining to heat up at last on my place.


----------



## Son (Nov 26, 2007)

Listened to a chase yesterday evening at the Miller/Early co line. They stayed in the thick though, and dark took over.


----------



## sowega hunter (Nov 26, 2007)

I saw more deer this weekend than I've seen all year. 6 Friday, 7 Saturday, and only 1 on Sunday. Maybe I can keep seeing them. It sure makes it a lot easier to get up and go when you are seeing something.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 23, 2008)

How are things looking over here? Hearing any turkeys? Putting down any pork, or coyotes, or rabbits and coons? What are you planting for the widlife?
Thanks!
Sue


----------



## sowega hunter (Feb 23, 2008)

Haven't been over lately.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 24, 2008)

SH,
Thanks!
Sue


----------

